# BIETE: Über 500 Teile aus S5 & S7 - Tabellarisch mit MLFB-Nummer und Zustand



## TKaiser (17 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete insgesamt über 500 Einzelteile aus S5 und S7 zum Verkauf an. Angeboten werden unter anderem Komponenten wie S5 110, 115, 135, komplette Systeme, Module, Coros, PGs und S7 300, Baugruppen, Panels etc.

Alle Komponenten sind tabellarisch mit MLFB-Nummer, Zustand und Anzahl in 2 Tabellen (S5 bzw. S7) aufgeführt. Bei der S5-Tabelle bitte die Reiter beachten, die sÃ¤mtliche Komponenten in einzelne Produktgruppen unterteilt.



S5-Google-Tabelle
S7-Google-Tabelle

Die Komponenten sind größtenteils gebraucht, aber auch neu bzw. defekt - Ist jeweils gekennzeichnet! Neuwertige Komponenten in bereits geöffneter OVP sind mit einem entsprechenden Kommentar versehen (z.B.: 3 neu/OVP mit dem Kommentar 1xoffen bedeutet: zweimal neu mit intaktem Siegel und einmal neuwertig in geöffneter OVP).

Des Weiteren sind 4 Sinaut-Strecken, Handbücher, Schaltpläne und Software vorhanden, aber auf Grund des Umfanges nicht aufgelistet - Diesbezüglich bitte konkret nachfragen.

Eine Inaugenscheinnahme ist nach Absprache möglich.

Bei Fragen oder Interesse bitte gerne jederzeit melden.

- Thomas Kaiser


----------

